# Bamboo



## killaTomm (Aug 23, 2004)

do you think bamboo will grow weel imerged in water? The three red bellies are not bothering them and the roots are esatablished so i figured it would flourish in a tank of water. whacha ya think?


----------



## killaTomm (Aug 23, 2004)

sorry i should have listened to my teacher when they said proofread your work. i am dumb as. weel is well and imerged is submerged. sorry again dumbass


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I didn't even know bamboo would grow in water.









And there is an edit button fro your posts.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah it does fine..mines been submerged for 2 motnhs and it has grown alot


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

I've grown mine from little cuttings in nothing but water and are now as tall as my tank.....I only took a couple of years.


----------

